# Joining cedar



## brookbend (Aug 19, 2009)

I am failing to join end grain to side grain with western red cedar. The joint falls a part with 2 test pieces using Titelbond III. The glue is new, and the wood is dried - bought from a lumber yard as dressed 2x4's.

I applied glue to the end grain first, and waited 10 min. Then applied more glue and clamped to the side grain piece. Waited 45 min then tested.

[Ultimately, I'll aid the joint with 2 mahogany dowels. But since it's for outdoors...would be nice to get more than only the dowel pins holding[.

Note: my first trial was end grain to end grain, clamped over night. No go, which made me switch to end to side grain.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sorry to advise but end grain joined to anything is weak.

You will need to rely on the dowels for the strength.

The alternate is a mortise and tenon joint.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The end grain of cedar is very porous. Hard to make glue joint.

As stated a mortise and tenon joint is good. Even a half lap joint would be OK. You could even pin the half lap joint with a dowel.

If we knew more about your overall intent it would help.

George


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

brookbend said:


> I am failing to join end grain to side grain with western red cedar. The joint falls a part with 2 test pieces using Titelbond III. The glue is new, and the wood is dried - bought from a lumber yard as dressed 2x4's.
> 
> I applied glue to the end grain first, and waited 10 min. Then applied more glue and clamped to the side grain piece. Waited 45 min then tested.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine why you would have an end to end joint for a new build unless it is some kind of mitre. I agree with George. Mortise and tenon sounds the way to go. Dowel may be ok too, depends on application, for that matter a biscuit joint might even work for what you want. 

I am planing to use WRC to make a timber camper for my truck. My intension is to use mortise and tenon on main framing.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## veerji (Sep 29, 2012)

Note: my first trial was end grain to end grain, clamped over night. No go, which made me switch to end to side grain.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

What are you attempting to make?


----------

